# Torri and Max NEED homes (SA TX)



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Torri and Max need a new home. I am completely full, and I mean completely (I have four dogs myself and seven all together). 

Torri is a sweet little mostly white mutt, she appears to be about a year old and fully grown. She is a smallish/medium dog and is probably around 30 - 35 pounds. She is sweet and shy, will come up timidly but is very friendly over all. 

Max was thrown out after a neighbor "got tired of him". He's some sort of Dachsund mix or so it appears but there's no telling for sure. He's a sweet boy who is a follower, and will follow Torri around. Maxis about 20ish pounds 

Both of them appear to be very healthy, I haven't seen any fleas or ticks on them but would be willing to give them a flea bath is some one SERIOUS about taking them. 

Please some come get these dogs from the cold! I've been feeding them but would be murdered by my family if I took them in... They just want to be loved! Please...I'll deliver them to you!


----------



## mannu635 (Jan 17, 2011)

oh god u r so far otherwise i would had adopted them 
BTW any Pix?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Max

















Torri

















By the way! If anyone is in TX and looking to adopt Torri and/or Max we would be willing to drive a ways IF you are serious


----------

